# Chest workouts



## bobster_ice (Mar 23, 2006)

Does any one have any good workouts for the chest?

Ive heard that pressups/pushups help build your chest up but they dont really seem to work for me,

Thanks for your replies,

Bobby


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 23, 2006)

Bench Press


----------



## stickarts (Mar 23, 2006)

Difficult to answer without knowing more details.
I always use one pressing motion like a bench press and aim for 8 - 12 reps. I also do dumbell flyes.
 3 - 4 sets of each, 8 - 12 reps, strict form.
I add in dips sometimes and get good results.
There are a lot of variations of moves but the basic motion needed to build the chest is the press.


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 23, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Difficult to answer without knowing more details.
> I always use one pressing motion like a bench press and aim for 8 - 12 reps. I also do dumbell flyes.
> 3 - 4 sets of each, 8 - 12 reps, strict form.
> I add in dips sometimes and get good results.
> There are a lot of variations of moves but the basic motion needed to build the chest is the press.


 
Well i cant do weights bercause im only 14 and i dont want to stunt my growth so... Do you have any bodyweight excersises?


----------



## Hannya (Mar 23, 2006)

Just stick to pushups, make sure you doing various kinds, and maybe do some dips. Im curious what kinda results your looking to get, and why you say pushups dont work for you. How long have you been doing them, how many etc? Seem kinda young to be worried about strength imo.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 23, 2006)

OH! 14!
Yes, try doing push-ups as perfectly as possible and build your reps and sets slowly but gradually.
You can even mix up variations like putting your feet up on a chair and doing pushups that way.
I used pulleys with very light weights at your age and that helped me out.
good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2006)

Do push-ups against the wall at a 90% angle that will help build the chest, it is going to be a slow process also your diet plays into it as well, if you are trying to get muscle mass.
Terry


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Well i cant do weights bercause im only 14 and i dont want to stunt my growth so... Do you have any bodyweight excersises?


I've never heard that lifting would stunt your growth.  I know that the gym I lift in has a 15 year old age limit for the weight room but that's for insurance purposes.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 24, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Well i cant do weights bercause im only 14 and i dont want to stunt my growth so... Do you have any bodyweight excersises?



trainforstrength.com has lots of body weight excercises.

You can still lift, it's a matter of how you lift. Have a look here: http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

Push ups on a medicine ball will rock your world. Rhadi Ferguson has a cool article in the current "Grappling" magazine on just the subject.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are getting bored of press-ups, try the following:

*Clap Pushups* - Very hard to start doing, but great for building explosive strength in your chest. Start in normal pressup position, then explosively push yourself up, and clap your hands, before landing in the start position. Wait a second, then do another one. You may only be able to do 3 to start with, but they are very hard, but will help you tremendously if you stick ot them.

*Tricep pressup* - To hit your triceps and chest, pupt your hands together with index finger and thumb touching [or near] in a diamond shape and pressup as your normally would. A lot harder than normal PU's, but will build your triceps up, plus they work your obliques.

*One arm raised press up* - Use a sturdy object [or medicine ball/soccer ball for an added workout] with one hand on the object, and the other on the floor. Put your hands the same width apart as normal and press up the same height, but the side with the hand on the object wont go down as low.

*Dual arm raised press up* - Use two objects of the same height, with both hands on an object, and press up as normal, but go down lower, as you have the extra space below you.

*Raised leg press up* - With your legs on a swiss ball/bench/similar sized object, do pressups as normal, but with your legs raised.

*Medicine Ball press up* - Feet closed or slighty open, put your hands on the 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock positions on the medicine ball (assuming it's a clock), and do pressups. This is a good stability exercise, putting into focus your abs.

*Hand walk-ups* - This is something I made up that I use in my workouts. Find an sturdy object 10-14 inches tall, and get into press up position just in front of it. With one hand, force it off the ground and onto the object, with more of a walking-type manner than an explosive movement. Then do the next arm, then put the first arm back on the ground, followed by the other.

Also, just try variations of the normal pressup, such as wide, thin, and with your hands neared your waist. As a rule of exercise, count the reps backwards rather than forwards, so you force yourself to make the last rep. So, if you're gona do 10 reps of something, count from 10 to 1, or if you have the energy, count out zero as well. Makes it seem like more of an accomplishment.

If you really want a burn, then punch for 20-30 seconds after each set of pressups [better to do it into the air rather than a bag]. This will build up your muscular endurance, as well as feeling like someone holding a lighter underneath your arms...

Good luck


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 24, 2006)

hey, thanks everyone im going to start training tomorrow, I would do it now but i have alot of homework,lol.

Thanks alot,

Bobby


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 31, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Well i cant do weights bercause im only 14 and i dont want to stunt my growth


 
You won't.  Common misconception mostly tied to when people think of someone lifting weights they picture a bar with HUNDREDS of pounds on it which is pretty far fetched for most folks and somewhat ignorant for youth...it take years to become efficient in "weight training" exercises so starting younger (and correctly) is a great advantage.

...also interesting to note that despite the image people hold of the activity very few are able to attach themselves to even a miniature version of that and train productively. Hmmm.

I am a firm believer, also, that the ability to manage one's own bodyweight efficiently and effectively should be a precursor or at least "come of age" along side of applying external resistance to resistance training.

Some good recommendation above of _pressing exercises_, not "chest exercises" as there is a lot more going on than the pecs...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 1, 2006)

only caveat i've heard on this is that a teen's bones aren't as strong as an adult's -- they're more flexible and can be hurt if you're lifting large amounts of weight.

what does your doctor have to say?


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 1, 2006)

If you're after some pressups try hindu pressups, I've been doing pressups for yrs and these are a good version bringing more of your upper body into play. You need to concentrate on feeling the muscle while you're working out as well. As Arnie used to put it the 'mind-muscle connection'. If you concentrate on the muscles you're working while you're lifting then you find you get a better pump in those muscles, rather than just banging out reps just thinking about the numbers.

Hindu pushups are detailed on this page, with some other exercises
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler19.htm


Good luck!


----------



## markh (Apr 1, 2006)

You can lift weights at 14, just don't over do it. If you have access to a bench do 3 sets of incline presses and 3 sets of flat bench presses 8 to 12 repetitions per set. You should also not neglect your other muscle groups so try to do a balanced routine. If you doubt this advice ask your doctor and he will give you advice.


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks alot guys (and Girls)

I was told that doing weights stunts your growth, but they must of been wrong,

Thanks alot,

Bobby


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 2, 2006)

I have one chest routine that consists of Incline movments with dumbells, barbells, cables, with presses and fly's. Not all that at once though.

My second routine consists of flat & decline, dumbells & barbells. Some cable work, fly's & presses with dips. Again, not all that in one session.


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool, could you explain it to me please?
And again, thank you very much for your replies


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2006)

Impaired bone growth can occur through repetitive excessively heavy weights (ie: powerlifting). It is my undertsanding the "growth plates" don't close due to trauma of the repetitive and excessive weight lifting. I'm not 100% sure where all these growth plates are located. If my memory serves me correctly, there are growth plates in the pelvic area as well as the shoulder area. The growth plate is an area where more bone growth still needs to occur to obtain full mature size. 
I've been lifting weights since 14 y.o. and am the tallest in my family of non-lifters. IMO, the benefits of a well designed age/skill set appropriate lifting program far outweigh any risks.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 12, 2006)

Personally, I'm a fan of push-pull... you work one area of muscles, you work the complimentary set. For instance, you work biceps and triceps, quads/hams, chest/back.

If you are trying to increase bench/pushup reps, try working auxillary muscles that are used, including triceps/shoulders.

some of the mentioned push up alternatives are great, breaks up the monotony. body weight exercises, at least for me, can get boring. I've always enjoyed time on the bench!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 12, 2006)

Neal said:
			
		

> ...the benefits of a well designed age/skill set appropriate lifting program far outweigh any risks.


 
Indeed they do.  The trauma potentially experienced from "excessive, heavy lifting" is due mostly to ignorant training.

The "growth plates" are the epiphiseal lines located on the bones...simply a non-fully matured section of the bones allowing for continured growth.

Contact sports such as American Football and Rugby pose a greater risk to damage in these areas...you break your upper arm and the damage crosses the plate it interferes with that bones (and thus arms) growth.

***Also important to note that will any amount of work there are agonists (prime movers: here delts, tri's, pecs), antagonists (Opposite: Here Lats, Post Delts, Rhomboids, Bi's) and Synergists.  It is important to strengthen all these muslces not only as antagonists, for example, for as prime movers.  So...ROW, ROW, ROW.  Bent BB and DB rows, Low pulley ros if ya like but complimentary strength is important!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 12, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> ...So...ROW, ROW, ROW. Bent BB and DB rows, Low pulley ros if ya like but complimentary strength is important!


All good advice sir; as always.

I remember reading an article on Ronnie Coleman less than a year ago and his quote was "Row, your back into shape". Good advice.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2006)

Take two phone books (or you can buy push up stands) place one under each hand so that you are able to drop your chest further down.  

Execessive use of weights by young teenagers as a whole has not been proven to stunt growth. They may do damage to the spin or growth plates if they were to lift (overhead, mostly) excessively or improperly (basically a safety issue for all of us).

I am glad to hear that a 14 year old is so concerned with his health and that he has taken the time to do some research on the subject.  

Good luck with your training.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy cow! Look what happend to bobster_ice!  He is a s big as ShirtRipper!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 14, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Cool, could you explain it to me please?
> And again, thank you very much for your replies


Sorry about the delay. I didn't notice your post until now. My work out sessions can be found here at this site
http://www.live2befit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=15261#15261
If you have any questions feel free to ask. I'm sure shirt ripper can tell you anything you need to know. That guy's full of knowledge you know.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 14, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> That guy's full of knowledge you know.



Thanks for the kind words, dude.

..and just for the record, the picture used as my avatar as cropped above is not me...that Paul Anderson.


----------

